# glasses are fogged up



## polyglotwannabe

how do you say in French ' my glasses were fogged up/ steamed up?

I thought I was seeing double, but it was just that _*my glasses were steamed up*_. Those are twins? I thought I was seeing double!
google translation is 'cuite', but that sounds weird to me.
poly


----------



## moustic

J'avais de la buée sur mes lunettes.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Merci bien, moustic.
moustic, serait-il aussi correct si je dis «mes lunettes étaient embuées' serait-il la meme chose?.


----------



## tartopom

I agree with moustic.

Or " Y avait de la buée sur mes lunettes."


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Merci bien, pommes, serait-il aussi correct si je dis «*mes lunettes étaient embuées'.* Serait-il la meme chose?.


----------



## OLN

Oui, _avoir les_ _lunettes embuées /mes lunettes sont embuées _est correct et se dit.

_Steam _se traduit par _cuire à la vapeur_. Oublier Google Translate et consulter des dictionnaires ! 



> *steam up* _vi phrasal_ (become obscured by vapour) s'embuer⇒ _vi_
> It was so hot in the room that my glasses steamed up.
> Mes lunettes se sont embuées quand je suis rentré dans la pièce surchauffée.
> (WRD  steam up - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com)





> *steam up* intransitive verb inseparable [window, glasses]  _ s'embuer, se couvrir de buée_
> *steam up *transitive verb separable [window, glasses]    _embuer_ (Larousse en ligne)


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Ok, merci bien oln.


----------



## Blougouz

polyglotwannabe said:


> Merci bien, pommes, serait-il aussi correct si je dis «*mes lunettes étaient embuées'.* Serait-il la meme chose?.


Yes I confirm this too, it is better like this, Poly!
Oln has given all explanations needed!


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Thanks, pommes!.


----------



## SmOz

polyglotwannabe said:


> Thanks, pommes!.


" Il y a de la buée sur mes lunettes " me parait plus clair que " mes lunettes étaient embuée" cette forme est trop poli et honnêtement je ne l'ai jamais entendu ni dite.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Merci d'avoir éclairci cela, smoz.


----------



## Blougouz

Ben non, moi je dis que mes lunettes sont embuées... (Des fois aussi je dis qu'il y a de la buée sur les lunettes, mais bon!)
Les deux se disent!
Pareil pour le parebrise!


----------



## OLN

SmOz said:


> " Il y avait de la buée sur mes lunettes " me parait plus clair que " mes lunettes étaient embuées" ; cette forme est trop polie et honnêtement, je ne l'ai jamais entendue ni dite.


Exemple de ce qu'on a pu entendre sur Europe1 : 





> Les lunettes toujours embuées, François Hollande s'est ensuite offert un nouveau bain de foule sur les Champs-Elysées (source)


Moi aussi, je le dis et l'ai lu et entendu mille fois. Je ne vois pas en quoi _embué _manque de clarté ou ce que ça aurait de particulièrement poli . Et qu'appelles-tu "trop poli" ? Il n'est pas question de manquer de respect à qui que ce soit !


----------



## Blougouz

OLN said:


> Exemple de ce qu'on a pu entendre sur Europe1 :
> Moi aussi, je le dis et l'ai lu et entendu mille fois. Je ne vois pas en quoi _embué _manque de clarté ou ce que ça aurait de particulièrement poli . Et qu'appelles-tu "trop poli" ? Il n'est pas question de manquer de respect à qui que ce soit !


----------



## Enquiring Mind

See also this previous thread: my glasses fog up.


----------



## SmOz

OLN said:


> Exemple de ce qu'on a pu entendre sur Europe1 :
> Moi aussi, je le dis et l'ai lu et entendu mille fois. Je ne vois pas en quoi _embué _manque de clarté ou ce que ça aurait de particulièrement poli . Et qu'appelles-tu "trop poli" ? Il n'est pas question de manquer de respect à qui que ce soit !


c'est pas du language courant


----------



## Soffie_54

Désolé SmOz mais c'est vraiment courant! Par exemple : "le pare-brise est embué, mets la ventilation en route".
C'est bien plus simple à dire qu' "il y a de la buée sur le pare-brise ...", et ce n'est pas du langage soutenu.


----------



## Julien-FR

polyglotwannabe said:


> Merci bien, pommes, serait-il aussi correct si je dis «*mes lunettes étaient embuées'.* Serait-il la meme chose?.



Je rejoins ce qui a déjà été dit, oui c'est tout à fait correct. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui m'est immédiatement venu à l'esprit. 
Les deux me semblent tout à fait corrects et idiomatiques cependant.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Je tiens aussi à exprimer ma reconnaissance á tous ceux qui ont donné leur perspective dans ce fil. Very interesting, as always. Grist to my french mill.


----------



## Kecha

Amusant, il semble y avoir deux écoles.

Je fais partie de ceux qui trouve "embué" un peu ampoulé, ça ne me viendrait pas du tout spontanément à l'oral. 

A part les journalistes, personne ne dit spontanément "Les lunettes embuées, X fait ceci et cela" (ne serait-ce qu'à cause de l'antéposition, pas du tout naturelle). C'est du langage écrit, littéraire. Si quelqu'un me dit ça dans une conversation informelle, je l'imagine la bouche en cul de poule et le petit doigt en l'air


----------



## Blougouz

Kecha said:


> Amusant, il semble y avoir deux écoles.
> 
> Je fais partie de ceux qui trouve "embué" un peu ampoulé, ça ne me viendrait pas du tout spontanément à l'oral.
> 
> A part les journalistes, personne ne dit spontanément "Les lunettes embuées, X fait ceci et cela" (ne serait-ce qu'à cause de l'antéposition, pas du tout naturelle). C'est du langage écrit, littéraire. Si quelqu'un me dit ça dans une conversation informelle, je l'imagine la bouche en cul de poule et le petit doigt en l'air


Perso la buée sur le parebrise me paraît plus aller avec la bouche en cul de poule et le doigt en l'air ou à la parisienne, Et embué est plus du langage courant, mais je ne connais pas de journaliste pour pouvoir trancher la question... 

Bref je pense qu'on tourne en rond, et les deux se disent et sont corrects.


----------



## broglet

you're all getting so steamed up about this


----------



## Blougouz

broglet said:


> you're all getting so steamed up about this


----------



## Kecha

I was not particularly "steamed up", just amused. It's always funny when we stir away from pure grammar and meaning into regional or social differences of perception.
This one in particular is funny because I would not have bet on it, not like debates on the prononciation of "lait" or "rose".



Blougouz said:


> Perso la buée sur le parebrise me paraît plus aller avec la bouche en cul de poule et le doigt en l'air ou à la parisienne


Je ne vois pas ce que "y'a d'la buée" ou "c'est plein d'buée" a d'ampoulé 
(Et je ne savais pas que le parisien avait nécessairement le doigt en l'air - il y a aussi des classes populaires à Paris, vous savez, pas que des mémés du 16e ou des journalistes BFMTV ).


----------



## Blougouz

Démonstration concernant les préjugés?  Hop! Ça c'est fait!


----------



## Nicomon

Here's how I see it :

_My glasses were (all) fogged up = mes lunettes étaient (toutes) embuées.
I had fog in my glasses = Il y avait d'la buée / brume dans mes lunettes. _

And that reminds me of this song by Beau Dommage :  Ginette


> Ginette, Ginette, Ginette, Ginette
> Avec tes seins puis tes souliers à talon haut
> T'as mis *d'la brume dans mes lunettes *
> T'as fait de moi un animal Ginette
> Fais-moi sauter dans ton cerceau


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Nico, i like that!.


----------



## OLN

Avec la brume, on passe au registre poétique . _Dans_ mes lunettes précise que la chaleur émane de celui, pris d'émoi, qui les porte. Sacrée Ginette !


----------



## Blougouz

OLN said:


> Avec la brume, on passe au registre poétique . _Dans_ mes lunettes précise que la chaleur émane de celui, pris d'émoi, qui les porte. Sacrée Ginette !


----------



## yuechu

I noticed that both the prepositions "sur" and "dans" were mentioned:
"avoir de la buée... [sur, dans] mes lunettes"
Does one or the other sound better (or more common)?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Blougouz

yuechu said:


> I noticed that both the prepositions "sur" and "dans" were mentioned:
> "avoir de la buée... [sur, dans] mes lunettes"
> Does one or the other sound better (or more common)?


Sure...! It is more common and correct to say J'ai de la buée sur les lunettes.
(Dans would be more in the sense of "inside")


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Blougouz!


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, correct ou pas correct, je dis « _dans_ _les/mes lunettes »_. C'est pourquoi j'ai écrit "_*in*_ _my glasses_" au post 26.

On me corrigera si je me trompe, mais à mon avis « _dans_ » est beaucoup plus courant de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique.
Sinon on dit   « _sur les verres des lunettes_ ».

C'est d'ailleurs le cas en ce moment, avec le masque de protection contre la Covid-19.

Deux exemples de sites canadiens :
Masques de protection: 5 astuces pour éviter la buée dans les lunettes | Coup de Pouce


> Pour éviter la création de buée *dans les lunettes* en portant un masque de protection voici quelques astuces.
> La buée se crée* sur les verres* des lunettes lorsque l’air chaud qui s’échappe de votre bouche remonte et atteint vos lunettes.


Prévenir la buée dans les lunettes lorsqu'on porte un masque de protection


> Le port du masque est officiellement recommandé dans l’espace public pour limiter la transmission du coronavirus. Or les masques de protection  peuvent créer de la buée *dans *vos lunettes, réduisant ainsi la visibilité. Voici quelques conseils qui vous permettront de contrôler la buée *dans* vos lunettes ...


----------



## Blougouz

Intéressant de faire cette distinction, Nicomon! Car en effet en français de France on fait effectivement bien la distinction de l'endroit embué (selon où se dépose le voile de condensation)
Sur mes lunettes (lunettes de vue)
Dans mes lunettes: quand la buée est à l'intérieur d'une coque de protection (fermée: ex lunette de travaux, lunettes de piscine, de ski, etc).
Dans ce dernier cas la buée se trouve à l'intérieur.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai ajouté des petits bouts des articles que j'ai mis en lien au post précédent.

Si je dis  _il y a de la buée *dans* mes lunettes_ (de vue) / _j'ai de la buée* dans* les lunettes, _personne ne va me corriger.
On me comprendrait aussi si je disais  :  _mes verres sont embués / pleins de buée.    _
Même chose avec_ lunettes _ou  _fenêtres :  embuées / pleines de buée._
Mais je dirais : _il y a de la buée *sur* le parebrise. _

Est-ce que ces exemples - à propos du masque - vous font tiquer?   Moi, pas.   





> « Ça fait un peu de buée *dans* mes lunettes, mais la journée s’est bien passée quand même » dit une fillette.
> Je suis très satisfaite de cette lingette anti-buée quand on porte un masque. Enfin, je n'ai plus de buée *dans *mes lunette_s_.
> Une tige maléable au niveau du nez permet un meilleur ajustement, notamment pour éviter la buée *dans *les lunettes.



Et un dernier, de Météo Média : 





> Si l’hiver, comme toute saison, comporte quelques désagréments qui lui sont propres, *la buée dans les lunettes* par temps froid en fait assurément partie.
> Pour toute personne portant des lunettes, l’arrivée du coronavirus et du port du masque pour freiner sa propagation n’a fait que devancer un phénomène bien connu, surtout par temps froid :* les verres embués !*


 Source : Trois trucs pour empêcher ses lunettes de s’embuer


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Est-ce que ces exemples - à propos du masque - vous font tiquer? Moi, pas.


Moi si. 


Nicomon said:


> On me corrigera si je me trompe, mais à mon avis « _dans_ » est beaucoup plus courant de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique.


Je ne sais pas  ce qui se dit "outre-Atlantique", mais  _de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique c'est toujours "sur les lunettes"_ sauf .... *

_Comment éviter la formation de buée sur vos lunettes à cause du masque ?_
_ Comment éviter la buée sur nos lunettes ? _
_ Pourquoi il y a de la buée sur mes lunettes ? _
_ un précieux conseil pour que les porteurs de lunettes n'aient plus de buée sur leurs verres à cause du masque. _
_ Pour éviter que la buée ne s'installe sur les verres _
 _etc. _



Blougouz said:


> * Dans mes lunettes: quand la buée est à l'intérieur d'une coque de protection (fermée: ex lunette de travaux, lunettes de piscine, de ski, etc).


----------



## Nicomon

On cherche en général des exemples pour illustrer la solution qu'on préfère ou dit soi-même.
Je parie qu'en cherchant bien,  je trouverais  « _*dans*  (les/mes/tes/nos/vos/leurs) lunettes_ » sur des sites européens aussi.
Disons que je me méfie des affirmations comme  _toujours.  _

Pas ma faute si _« dans_ » me vient plus spontanément avec _lunettes... _de vue comme de protection.
Je dis  _buée  sur les verres (de mes lunettes),  les vitres, le parebrise,  mais dans les/mes lunettes_.
Pourquoi ?   Je ne sais pas. C'est comme ça.

Ce que je n'aime pas, c'est de lire que l'un est plus « correct » que l'autre.   Surtout quand la personne qui pose la question vit au Canada.


----------



## pointvirgule

Comme Nico (salut ), j'ai tendance à dire _buée dans mes lunettes_, parce que ladite buée tend à se former à l'intérieur des verres, c'est-à-dire du côté du visage. (Situation empirée par le port du masque ! La solution, c'est d'arrêter de respirer.) 

Ceci dit, je n'ai rien contre _sur_, bien sûr.


----------



## Jumo

En tous cas même si c est côté visage donc "dedans"... admettons, c est quand même "sur" le verre des lunettes fatalité donc.... c est validé pour moi les deux sont OK 👌


----------

